# NEW DRIVER- I have NY plates/ins - want to drive in NJ



## tommay911 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi all- I signed up with Uber and I'm all set to go. I live in NY (have Geico) but don't want to go thru the TLC/Commercial license process so I want to drive in NJ.

Do I need to contact my insurance company that I'm driving Uber in NJ? I heard stories where insurance companies dropped clients due to not telling them.

I want to get a separate policy in order to drive- does anyone have any recommendations or have any quotes you think I can expect to pay? Didn't know this would be such a hassle to drive part-time, I may just give it up.


----------

